# sixth water?



## ckamanao

Has anyone here ever fished sixth water?


----------



## Vanilla

Yes.


----------



## brookieguy1

ckamanao said:


> Has anyone here ever fished sixth water?


 Sensitive question. Please keep answers to P.Ms.


----------



## benjicunney

agreed, PM me for information.


----------



## flyguy7

Big fish kill last year. All fish died. No plans to re- stock.


----------



## Catherder

I didn't realize that Sixth water was in the same category as Birch creek res. on this forum but ...........yeah, Flyguy7 is right. No need to waste your time up there.


----------



## benjicunney

this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## ckamanao

wow, talk about the proverbial "can of worms"! Never mind, i dont want to know.


----------



## doody

Ok, I'm on the fence about this topic. I don't think its a problem to discuss specific areas that are hot-or-not and I wouldn't have a problem mentioning a specific spot that was fishing well because I really don't think that there are hundreds of potential fisherman who are going to show up to the spot that next morning. And its kinda nice to point a few fellow fisherman in the right direction, I sure would appreciate it too. 

But am I wrong? Does posting up a specific hot-spot really send the crowds running? Has anyone ever witnessed this directly? I'd change my tune about posting specifics on forums if it really DID impact a certain location.

I guess to answer my own question; I do see some beautiful fish that you guys post up and I'm always wondering, "man if only I knew where that was."

Thoughts??


----------



## Jsw

WOW!! This place sounds like a gold mine, can anyone give me directions on how to get there, also what bait should I use?


----------



## Grandpa D

If this is a place that can't afford a lot of pressure, please consider using the Confidential Forum to talk about it.
That is what we have it for.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.

PS I would be happy to move this over to the CFF if the OP would like.


----------



## Jsw

Grandpa D said:


> If this is a place that can't afford a lot of pressure, please consider using the Confidential Forum to talk about it.
> That is what we have it for.
> Thanks,
> Grandpa D.
> 
> PS I would be happy to move this over to the CFF if the OP would like.





Jsw said:


> WOW!! This place sounds like a gold mine, can anyone give me directions on how to get there, also what bait should I use?


That is why I posted this earlier I was joking cause if people want to keep it a secret they just brought a lot of attention to it. I've never heard of it before and I have my spots to fish but im sure alot of people will try to find it now just saying.


----------



## brookieguy1

doody said:


> Ok, I'm on the fence about this topic. I don't think its a problem to discuss specific areas that are hot-or-not and I wouldn't have a problem mentioning a specific spot that was fishing well because I really don't think that there are hundreds of potential fisherman who are going to show up to the spot that next morning. And its kinda nice to point a few fellow fisherman in the right direction, I sure would appreciate it too.
> 
> But am I wrong? Does posting up a specific hot-spot really send the crowds running? Has anyone ever witnessed this directly? I'd change my tune about posting specifics on forums if it really DID impact a certain location.
> 
> I guess to answer my own question; I do see some beautiful fish that you guys post up and I'm always wondering, "man if only I knew where that was."
> 
> Thoughts??


I've seen at least 3 spots in the last few years basically ruined by hotspotting and overpressure. P.Ms!!!!! End of story.


----------



## bowhunter

Amen!!!!!!


----------

